# Deer Corn Thief



## bar-d

I think this guy got tired of watching this pig eat his deer corn.
Right in the marble sack!


----------



## Mattuk

Thats fantastic bar-d!


----------



## JTKillough

Darn pig never even seen it coming....Too funny.


----------



## youngdon

OUCH ! Happy fathers day to you too Danny.


----------



## hassell

Good one bar-d.


----------



## On a call

I liked it !!

Must not have wanted the blood smell around. My hat is off to this guy. I wonder how long before that oiker came back ?

Nice find Danny


----------



## bones44

That's awesome !! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Antlerz22

Left nut corner pocket! Right nut bang.


----------



## Helmet_S

Now that is funny stuff right there. Man how I wish I could find a decent place to put the hurt on some pigs.

Now which one of you guys is this in the video?


----------



## bar-d

Not me helmet. Found the link on another forum.


----------



## Mattuk

There are other forums bar-d? Its like being cheated on!


----------



## bar-d

Mattuk said:


> There are other forums bar-d? Its like being cheated on!


As members of the Pro Staff, we feel it is our duty to "recon" the competition to help lower the chance of someone developing a better forum than ours.


----------



## Mattuk

A good and quick come back!


----------



## youngdon

What bar-d says is true Matt, I would NOT recommend this tact with your spouse or loved one though.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm giving it thought at the moment!!!!!


----------



## bar-d

Tread lightly Ol' Chap.


----------



## Mattuk

I wouldn't but at least she'd then have a reason to be like she is at the moment!


----------



## youngdon

Matt .... I know you know this but I'm going to type it anyway, WOMEN DON'T NEED A REASON


----------



## Mattuk

Hmmm...........


----------



## bar-d

Mattuk said:


> Hmmm...........


.........







..........


----------



## Mattuk

I hate it when he's right!


----------



## bones44

He's always right Matt. Always......


----------



## Mattuk

Well I want the lottery numbers for next weekend then!


----------



## youngdon

Not really.... just ask my wife.


----------



## Mattuk

Always bloody right!


----------



## youngdon

How high do the lotto numbers go Matt?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*right onSB*


----------



## El Gato Loco

PRICELESS! Thanks for sharing, Danny! LOL!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> How high do the lotto numbers go Matt?


1 to 49, I think.


----------



## youngdon

Do I get 50% ?


----------



## On a call

Are you investing half ?


----------



## youngdon

Nope !!


----------



## Mattuk

Don if you gave me the right numbers to X amount of millions ( proper millions in £'s) you could have 60%!


----------



## youngdon

2,18,27,16,38,9


----------



## Mattuk

Thats 5 I need 6!


----------



## youngdon

There you go, play them for three weeks.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don I will!


----------



## On a call

Those look like good numbers...just like all the rest







( Rain Man )


----------



## Mattuk

We'll see Brian!


----------



## Mattuk

You'd better be right Don!


----------



## youngdon

Three weeks Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

BEEP BEEP BEEP! Sounds like backing out there Don!


----------



## On a call

Might be the fourth ?


----------



## Mattuk

More likely not at all!


----------



## On a call

I will just tell you...best of luck, those odds are to great for me.

I have troubles winning a coin toss







:welcome:


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> BEEP BEEP BEEP! Sounds like backing out there Don!


Read the initial post, I said three weeks.


----------



## On a call

Matt...better do as dad says.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh trust me I will!


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> There you go, play them for three weeks.


Post 36 in this thread just in case someone hasn't thoroughly read the entire thread.


----------



## bar-d

.....







.....


----------



## Mattuk

Ok. Well didn't he do well kicking that pig up the arse!


----------



## bar-d

Bang up job alright.


----------



## bones44

Something got banged up alright !! I heard bells ringing I think....LOL


----------



## On a call

I used to feel that way when I worked for a bone head boss....


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> I used to feel that way when I worked for a bone head boss....


 Wives have been known to do that too.... I've watched the video a couple of times and still laugh. I'd love to try hog hunting that way !!


----------



## On a call

Grab em and put em in the back of the truck


----------



## bones44

And drive em somewhere else huh? LMAO


----------



## On a call

No wonder those guys liven in Texas show us all those photos of dead pigs......see how easy it is Tom. Could you emagine trying that with a pig around here.


----------



## youngdon

So are you sayin' the pigs are smarter there too ?


----------



## On a call

My lips are sealed...not wanting to talk about how smart eastern pigs are.


----------



## bones44

I'm not touchin this one........


----------



## On a call

Yeah...not unless you want to be beat like a dirty rug.


----------



## Antlerz22

Thought I'd shared something abstractly similar but different. I was in Korea back in 87~88 at Camp Essayons. There was this old Korean woman walking down the sidewalk with a bag of groceries in her arms and she was walking by a young Korean woman. Apparently the young Korean said something wrong, they had a few words, and grandma casually sets the grocery bag down against a wall there and as she faced the young woman she did a Bruce Lee kick super smooth and fast, right between the legs of the young woman like a man. Needless to say the young woman hit the ground and got into the fetal position holding her crotch, the old woman then turned and grabbed her grocery bag and walked where she was going as if nothing happened. Just a thought guys it works on women too!! But anyway the kick on the hog reminded me of the old lady.


----------



## Mattuk

I don't think it's something I'd ever wan't to see happen to a woman. Not to think of the harm it could cause.


----------



## youngdon

I'd guess to say the young woman probably disrespected her in some way, and although the punishment may have been harsh it may have been totally in line with their culture. I certainly don't condone it but respect is something we here in the "civilized" world are sorely lacking for one another.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh I understand what has happened Don and the difference in cultures but would still like to see the horrible old cow shot!


----------



## bones44

Sounds like she really p#$%d off that old lady !! Many Asian cultures revere the elders. Probably what set her off. Funny story though AZ22....


----------

